# One of favorite bang for buck knives



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 23, 2020)

I had asked JKI to bring in 240mm Blue Moon. Had quite a few students order at the time cheap 210mm. He ran out couple times.

He. now has 240 in stock. Have used 240 in past from E-Bay. 

Blue Moon 240 Nashiji Stainless clad Blue#2 core. Chestnut handle, resin collar. 155.00


----------



## Byphy (Sep 23, 2020)

Are these the Tadafusas?





__





Akifusa


Finest Kitchen Knives from the land of the rising sun - made by experienced and high-class blacksmiths!




www.akifusa.com





But wa handle? These are really solid knives at the price.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Sep 24, 2020)

Sorry meant JCK. Oval chestnut handle.

Same knife as Kohetsu Nashiji at CKTG
Different handle walnut with blk. Pakka
Wood ferrule. 165.00. Blueway E-Bay used to sell the 240mm with various handles.

I like the Chestnut handle has a good grip for busy kitchen. It does have resin ferrule not going to get horn at this price. I have one at home don't even think about it. The students that have ordered these in the past really love them.

It's the blade that is the star. Cuts very well, don't have to baby it. Potatoes don't stick. Plus has blue#2 core.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 15, 2020)

JCK Natures Blue Moon Series Wa Gyuto

Is this the same knife? Is the spine and choil rounded and finger friendly?

TIA,
Sid


----------



## AFKitchenknivesguy (Nov 15, 2020)

When I first saw the title I thought, "now Buck is making kitchen knives?!".


----------



## NO ChoP! (Nov 16, 2020)

Spine and choil are rather square. Spine is quite thick at handle. Had a couple of these with wonky tangs in the shop.

But like was said, stainless clad blue steel at a decent price.


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 16, 2020)

Been using this since bought it. Have not been teaching at all because of Covid. 

The spine could use some sandpaper.
I like knives thick spine near handle. The neck is on narrow side so gives you plenty hand clearance at the heel. So it is good thick for strength 

It is a good blade for the price. To students 150.00 is a lot for a knife.
JCK had the 210mm at 98.00. Quite a few ordered those knives. He ran out and raised prices a little. I asked him to bring in 240mm the size I like for production kitchens. Also like the grind better on 240mm.


----------



## banzai_burrito (Nov 16, 2020)

Keith Sinclair said:


> Same knife as Kohetsu Nashiji at CKTG



Interesting, I wonder if it's going to be the same makers who's doing the tall 240's


----------



## Keith Sinclair (Nov 17, 2020)

As mentioned the neck is narrow but thick. Gives you more room at heel. Of coarse the 240mm has highest heel. It is 53mm so average height wouldn't call it a tall heel. It sweeps back just a little. I like that too.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 23, 2020)

I’m helping a buddy get setup with 3-4 good knives, I’d be curious to hear more about bang-for-the-buck from some professionals.

He’s interested in a chef, petty, boning and slicer (4 total). As a hobbyist I can get a little wrapped up in boutique ****. Total budget is $800, I think I can do it for less. 

For the boning and slicer, I’m thinking Rinkaku (aka Kanehide), still sorting out the petty and gyuto, waiting to hear his length and profile preferences first. Going for stainless clad/semi stainless at least.


----------



## deskjockey (Nov 23, 2020)

For a Gyuto, I'd start with one of the Japanese Chef Knives stainless clad VG-10 models in a 210mm size in a small kitchen or a 240mm version in a normal to larger kitchen. Lots of good options under $200.

For general deboning, I really like a Honesuki. The JKI version you referenced is a good place to start and seems like a good value.

To be honest, I'm not really a big Petty fan. I guess it depends on the types of cuts you make but, I very rarely use mine. For $30~$40 I'd just get a Henckels or Wusthoff German classic and call it a day. I actually use my Sheepsfoot Wusthof model the most and it works well for scraping meat off a bone or opening foam trays of meat and veggies.

For a slicer, the wide Granton edged versions like the Wustoff "Super Slicer" works really well for a holiday ham or turkey. Be sure to get one of the wider versions (edge to spine distance) and not the cheaper skinny ones.

The other thing I'd recommend for general uses is either a Santoku or a small cleaver or Nakiri. I am eagerly awaiting my Sugimoto CM-4030 cleaver as I want something slightly bigger than my Nakiri. To be honest, my Nakiri is my most used knife because it works so well on veggies and smaller boneless cuts of meat (as a homeowner, I'm talking about chicken breasts, sliced ham steaks, and similar "easy" things). The Santoku at ~$100 for a VG-10 version is an easy gateway for most people and works really well for this type of use as well but, I find they generally have a little more curve and belly than I like working with greens (kale, lettuce, etc.) in general.

*$800 budget:*

*Gyuto $150~$200*
*Honesuki ~$100*
*Petty ~$40 (Wusthof Sheepsfoot paring knife)*
*Slicer ~$100 (Wusthof Super Slicer)*
*Santoku or Nakiri (VG-10) $100~$140*
For ~$500 you will have an awesome setup for a homeowner kitchen IMHO. Add ~$50 for a 'water' stone to maintain the edge and cutting board and you have a set that will work well for a long time with minor upkeep.


----------



## captaincaed (Nov 23, 2020)

Not bad! Thank you for offering that full line up.


----------

